# Outlaw tires / Grizzley 450?



## DorchesterBogging (May 20, 2013)

Will 29.5 inch tires fit a stock grizzly 450.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My foreman at work has an 02 660 grizz with 29.5 laws and no lift, I dont know hiw much difference there is between the 450 and 660.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I do not think it will without a lift or trimming.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

My buddy put my 29.5s on his 550 but he has a 2in lift.. they would prob fit without the lift but trimming would be required and spacers so when u turn the laws wouldn't rip the inner plastics out lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DorchesterBogging (May 20, 2013)

I'm not sure I would need wheel spacers or not. But what kind of trimming will I have to do and where


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

mcpyro3 said:


> My buddy put my 29.5s on his 550 but he has a 2in lift.. they would prob fit without the lift but trimming would be required and spacers so when u turn the laws wouldn't rip the inner plastics out lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


They'll fit that 550 without a lift. My OL2s fit my 700 without one. Spacers are a good idea on a 550/700 as they are a top heavy IMHO.

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------



DorchesterBogging said:


> I'm not sure I would need wheel spacers or not. But what kind of trimming will I have to do and where


Wherever they don't fit, most likely the floorboards and/or fenders.


----------

